# Has Anyone Used AUDIOPIPE ATVP-3000



## TankLT (Sep 7, 2011)

This isn't much more expensive than building one with nice speakers but it uses 8" speakers in it.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I've seen similar things on other bikes out on some of my rides, can't really say that I've heard one yet that sounded bad, but you can definitely tell a difference between stuff like that and the ones that guys did themself and spent the extra money for good speakers.


----------



## TankLT (Sep 7, 2011)

Being a "complete package" this one costs as much as building one yourself with some nice ($$) speakers, but if the sound is better I'll put my money in speakers and make my own.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah that one looks fancy, but i'd bet a nice set of Infinitys would probably sound alot cleaner and louder.

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolley (Jan 12, 2010)

i have one just like that and it sounds pretty good to me, i can here it just fine over my hmf


----------



## mark68 (Jul 2, 2014)

Im new to this forum but i ride a polaris rzr 800s. i was wondering i have the addio pipe atvp 3000 i purchased it last year took it out last week it started making a whinning noise then my fuse burt in that cheap made 12v plug it has a 5amp 250v changed the fuse 3 times each time just made a load noise and blew then the ground wire broke. any clues on what it could be they said you can take it apart but no clue on where to start>? HELP!!! PLEASE!!


----------

